# Where does everyone buy there live food from?



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Hi there,
As the title says really. I buy from too many people, Livefoodsdirect,petsathome,local shops and other reptile shops online but have just bought 100 black crickets and 20 locusts from ebay to see if they are any good before I buy anymore. It was a good deal 1.70 and 1.70 delivery so I bought two and then seen they do three tubs for 6.75 delivered:blush:. So if they are good will go for a few of them the next time lol. I would just like to know where people get theres from and how much they pay as some online shops are like four pound for delivery!
Regards


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

I've always trusted and had great experiences with Livefood UK. Some places might be a little cheaper, but I don't mind paying a little extra because the service has always been good for me.

I do however breed most of my livefood, so it's not as expensive to feed everything!

Best,
Paul


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Paul112 said:


> I've always trusted and had great experiences with Livefood UK. Some places might be a little cheaper, but I don't mind paying a little extra because the service has always been good for me.
> 
> I do however breed most of my livefood, so it's not as expensive to feed everything!
> 
> ...


I see, Looks good.
Regards


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

i just bought a bag of 25 xl locusts from livefoods-4-u on ebay cost me £5.95 and free delivery, got here next day and all were very lively, none dead, in fact when i counted them there were 34 of them so they even chucked in a few extra, i was paying £3.80 for around 10 xl ones from my local rep shop.


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

mitsi said:


> i just bought a bag of 25 xl locusts from livefoods-4-u on ebay cost me £5.95 and free delivery, got here next day and all were very lively, none dead, in fact when i counted them there were 34 of them so they even chucked in a few extra, i was paying £3.80 for around 10 xl ones from my local rep shop.


Yes ebay are good, Online sellers do put a few extra in so if any die you are still getting the number you bought.


----------



## Andy1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

I breed my own, then sell on to local soldiers. I just ask them to bring their own box.

It's cheaper than going to our local shop out here in Germany


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

i use tina
10 tubs for 10pound + £4 p+p

ordered quite a few times from her and amazing service

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/food-classifieds/782195-livefood-1-00-per-tub.html


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

order b4 1pm and get tehm next day.
they dont do paypal i just pay with card and never had a prob.
never no dead 1s either


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Ricks Livefood Although he is on a break till 5th of September

He is very good, all together i have ordered about 250 locusts from him and only ever has 2 dead on arrival..

Also i just compared to ebay.. on ebay 50 XL locusts = £10.50
50 XL locusts from Rick = £9.45 

:no1:


----------

